# Alloy wheels Lock nuts question?



## 180sx_limk (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi I have a set of these wheels

Alloy Wheels Racing Hart CR available in 17" / 18" & 19" 

on my 180sx and went to buy lock nuts today and the guy said I need the Racing Hart lock nuts, I'm not sure but shouldn't any lock nut do if it fits? And if you could give me a link on which lock nuts to use.

Thanks


----------

